# Hypnosis is working for me!!!!



## Synergyabc (Oct 11, 2010)

I went to both talk therapy and my hypnotist yesterday.... Talk therapy... he was trying to dig around in my past to get an idea of what unresolved issues I am dealing with to cause my depersonalization. When I left I felt the same "if this gets any worse I may need to get on disability because I will no longer be able to work or drive" is one thought that popped into my head.

Then I went to the hypnotist! WOW... when I left his office I went to turn my head to see traffic and my neck popped about 6 times. I think I have been so tense that the muscles in my neck had been holding my spine so tightly that it had been forever since my neck had felt THAT LOOSE! IT FELT SO FRIGGIN GOOD! Anyway before I was hypnotized he just talked to me to find out what was going on in my life We had found that what I am most stressed about is the "future" and that I have a habit of chronic negativity which leads to worrying and anxiety. Its taken over EVERY aspect of my life. So bad that I am constantly nagging myself about my business, school and my home. He helped me understand that communication goes two ways and when you self talk and that I need to pay attention and decide which voice I choose to listen to. Some how through relaxation and imagination he was able to guide me to actually imagine myself at a time in my life when I did feel normal and to feel it and take it in. I could actually see and feel myself being able to think clearly.

I went to sleep excited last night because I felt a glimpse. This morning I felt something was different with my way of thinking. The depersonalization is still there, but its not annoying today because I truly believe I can find my way out of it now. I can picture and feel myself with out it in my imagination so I know that it is possible. Its like it was taken down a notch. I would say today I am 30% better then I have been in months! He told me it will take practice before I can actually feel free of it. So every day I am supposed to choose to listen to the positive voice and every night I am supposed to go to sleep with a hypnosis CD on positive thinking or just meditating imagining myself and my future with a clear mind.

I am by no means cured YET.... but I can see a future, I can see myself confident, I can see myself with CLEAR MIND.... I can FEEL it in my sole!!!

He said if I do what we had discussed and have maybe 2 more sessions with him that I should be FREE within the next 2 months!!! THE WAY I FEEL TODAY, I BELIEVE IT 100%!!!!

Here is an example of situation I handled today.

I needed to study. I hate even trying because this is when I feel the DP the most. I closed my eyes and took a couple of deep breaths and imagined what the positive end result would be when I completed my course. I felt the feeling of achievement, seen the certificate, imagined how I would design my business cards with my new designation, seen me standing with my head held high and a clear mind. I imagined feeling good.... Then I self talked about all of the positives of learning what I am learning. Yesterday it would have been more like, "why do I need to know this?, I will never use this, all of this stress for a stupid test!", now its more like, "this is good information to know, I will know more then my competition, I want to learn this" This helped me to embrace what I was doing opposed to pushing it away and having the feeling like I was MAKING myself do something that I didn't want to do!

This will take repetition to master and will eventually get easier, but I realized that I was forcing myself to do everything while listening to my head tell me nothing but negitivity... NO WONDER WHY I DIDN'T WANT TO BE DOING ANYTHING... NO WONDER WHY MY MIND WOULD DISASOCIATE... IT IS A HORRIBLE PLACE TO BE!

Today I caught myself automatically responding to things positively!

I don't know if it would work for everyone but I AM SEEING & FEELING PROGRESS and if someone has considered hypnosis...try to listen to yourself and choose the POSITIVE voice to follow!

Try to listen in EVERYTHING you do and see if you find some relief! You have nothing to lose!









If anyone is around Utah I can refer an AWESOME Physiotherapist!

Oh also I apologize for rambling on but I am SO EXCITED!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the post, I'm going to do this.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Amazing. 
When you feel it in your body like that I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a voice in the back of my head saying _"HypnoOosis! HypnoOosis! What do you have to loOooOoOse?"_ I've been wondering if I should listen to it and try it out. Then I remember how horrifying this crap was in the beginning, and I get scared someone will trigger something and bring it all back. I'm sure hypnosis can't mess you up like I'm afraid of, I'm just so.. uuuh.. scared.

Has anyone tried *EMDR*?? I know it's used to treat PTSD.. SO maybe it could treat my PTSD/PPD/PPA/OCD/PMS, or what?


----------

